# Cosy Manor of that Red Dress



## Lucky Pants (Sep 8, 2013)

Cosy Manor of the Red Dress, September 2013.

Looks like this place has had a lot of attention as late, but it was a location i been wanting to go see for a age now and as me and Mrs LP had some time on are hands we decided to go pay her a visit and so glad we did, the place has been pretty much covered on here, this is my take hope you enjoy ?​
























































Thanks so much for taking the time to look 
​


----------



## MisterC40 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great set of shots mate. Was here recently myself.


----------



## antonymes (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunning photographs Mr Pants. Last shot is staggering!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 8, 2013)

Great photography.


----------



## Chimper (Sep 8, 2013)

Great set of shots, love number 7, supererb processing.


----------



## skankypants (Sep 8, 2013)

She has taken a fall for the worse the last 18months or so,,,still a legend though...great pics L.P.,love the staircase shot..


----------



## Scaramanger (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work fer sure


----------



## Mardy Bum (Sep 11, 2013)

Loving the kitchen and stairs shots, really must get myself one of them oven pads!


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 11, 2013)

It's starting to look in need of a tidy-up in there. Great shots and love your processing. The cupboard full of books has to be my fave.


----------



## whitelaw (Sep 11, 2013)

And then, one day, the owner left, never to return. There is a lifetime of memories in this building, and your shots really capture the spirit of the place. The last shot is amazing - both in quality but also the etheric value is inestimable.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 12, 2013)

Fantastic shots there! The stairs are ace. Glad you got to see this place, you saw more of this than we did!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 13, 2013)

Absolute sterling effort there LKYPTS , super shots and photographic prowess, alas we were prematurely interrupted and ejected from the premises by the wrath of local farmer and 2 of the local constabulary, who informed us that we must vacate. Most inconvenient indeed.


----------



## Quattre (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## diddi70 (Sep 21, 2013)

lovely shots


----------

